# do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?



## bribrius (Feb 26, 2016)

do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 26, 2016)

bribrius said:


> do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?



Haven't we already had this conversation a couple of times before?  Or am I just wasted again?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 26, 2016)

Never been either ... so I don't know.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 26, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?
> ...


could be my memory is a little iffy when i drinking. There are newbies here anyway they dont know the difference.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 26, 2016)

Are those the only 2 choices


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 26, 2016)

This is Jazzie sober.

2 weeks ago, I injured my knee WALKING on the treadmill, 3.5 mph, 0 incline. It still hurts.

4 days ago I lost my toe nail in the battle of "jazzie vs shutting the front door"

I don't dare touch expensive electronics while under the influence.

In other words, the world may never know!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't remember


----------



## Designer (Feb 26, 2016)

bribrius said:


> do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?


I'm going to say; "drunk".  

I don't take the kind of drugs that alter my perceptions.  

How'd I do?


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 26, 2016)

Well I'm not usually brave enough to handle my equipment when I'm under the influence....
But when I had my tonsils out I was going stir crazy and started a photo project.  The kicker though was that I was in so much pain that I was usually out of my mind on narcotics (prescribed of course).  

*I did not have optimal results.*


----------



## weepete (Feb 26, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 26, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> This is Jazzie sober.
> 
> 2 weeks ago, I injured my knee WALKING on the treadmill, 3.5 mph, 0 incline. It still hurts.
> 
> ...



And in related news,  for those of you keeping score at home, it's now Door 3, Jazzie 0.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 26, 2016)

Sometime in the nineteen seventies I became coherent enough to pick up the ole Nikon F and shoot a wedding. I know that because someone told me about it later............................


----------



## xenskhe (Feb 26, 2016)

A couple of beers is good for 'street photogaphy'.


----------



## xenskhe (Feb 26, 2016)

Designer said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?
> ...



You have a sugar free diet? Well done!


----------



## runnah (Feb 26, 2016)

When I am out birding on the boat in the summer I will have a few road sodas.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't shoot good pictures sober, maybe I should start doing drugs? I could score some easy enough, everyone does them except me. 

I would never try to do it drunk because I would throw my camera against a brick wall, kick the dog, and try and drink the developer. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 27, 2016)

I guess there may be times when Paracetamol will help.If drinking or recreational drugs improve things your sober shots must be pretty dire!


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 27, 2016)

Not really sure what kind of response you're attempting to get.  Most likely, you're trolling:    

I guess I'm not an artist since I never (and will never) understand the artist's idea of utilizing drugs to perform "better".  You're not performing better, just altering your perception of what you think is more creative.  Stay away from drugs.  
I'm not talking photographers only, but musicians, actors, comedians, etc.  It has come at the ultimate cost for WAY too many.    Phillip Seymour Hoffman, John Candy, Chris Farley, Whitney Houston, Michael Jackson, John Belushi, just to name a couple of the greats.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is Jazzie sober.
> ...


If the door is up 3, I don't even want to know about what the treadmill is up to at this point....I'm thinking triple digits.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 27, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Well everyone knows treadmills are just evil.  I sold mine and replaced it with a ball peen hammer.  Instead of messing around whenever I get the urge to use a treadmill I just drop it on my foot.  Same end result.. lol


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


They are the devil.......


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


I couldn't finish the video... It was too painful to watch.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...




Are you the one in the white t-shirt and red shorts???


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 27, 2016)

Go home,beebers. You're drunk.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 29, 2016)

bribrius said:


> do you take better photos when your drunk or on drugs?


 Only if you also use a Holga with film thats at least a douzen years over the expiration date and consider camera shake another great addition to the list of things that make a photograph "more artsy".


----------



## table1349 (Feb 29, 2016)

Quick Poll. 

Is this guy...........................




A. Drunk?
B. Stoned?
C. Stupid?
D. All of the above!


----------



## rlemert (Feb 29, 2016)

He's just checking to make sure he got the shot.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Mar 2, 2016)

Would you believe my camera got stoned once photographing pot !
The only reason I didn't get stoned is because I didn't inhale, I was out of the country at the time.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 2, 2016)

Cant say I have ever tried. When stoned (its been MANY years) I am super spacey and when drunk (been a few years) I am way too wobbly.

I have friends who shoot stoned and they produce beautiful work. I think it just depends on how your body handles it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 2, 2016)

Shot a pro football game many many years ago after spending hours in a bar, well drunk. Was shooting manual and film.  It may not have been one of my best shoots, but I was pretty relaxed shooting and I still ended up with what I needed.  I don't  over drink  before shoots anymore.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 2, 2016)

I might take better photos but I won't make better photos. 

_My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom_


----------



## cauzimme (Mar 2, 2016)

Not really, but shoots are more fun for the girls, I'm a little less anal about directions, I certainly got more smile and candid shots. Are they better, well it depends of the girl. They are not bad tho, but i'm never really drunk, just tipsy. I usually keep a bottle of wine for props and if I'm late in my schedule I serve a drink to the next girl on my agenda when she's getting ready.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 5, 2016)

Neither. I take my best pictures when I'm sad or depressed.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2016)

http://safr.kingfeatures.com/idn/ck...wMTYvMDMvQml6YXJyb19wLjIwMTYwMzA1XzY1Ny5naWY=


----------



## oskiper (Mar 5, 2016)

Personally, when I'm drunk I'm totally unable to take photos, I can't compose, can't focus (I use manual focus), can't even calculate right aperture and ISO's... It even get worst when I'm on drugs so... Let me take photos when I'm sober.


----------

